
Ask HN: Best resources for learning Julia? - npr11
Julia have just released v1.0, and I would like to try it out! (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;julialang.org&#x2F;)<p>Usually I use Python for scientific computing, and find it good for machine learning, and I know some R&#x2F;Stan which I find better for Bayesian statistics. I&#x27;m hoping Julia will be the best of both, but the homepage doesn&#x27;t have great resources for getting started - any recommendations?
======
ChrisRackauckas
I run a workshop series specifically for this demographic and the notes are
online:

[http://ucidatascienceinitiative.github.io/IntroToJulia/](http://ucidatascienceinitiative.github.io/IntroToJulia/)

It's mostly problem-based. I hope that by showing you a manual, some resources
I like to use, some problems, and then some high level discussions you can get
up and working in no time. Sources for "how to write a function" can be found
elsewhere: this resource starts assuming you can read a manual if you know
what to search for.

(Note that there are some v1.0 updates still necessary, but most works)

------
reacharavindh
[https://benlauwens.github.io/ThinkJulia.jl/latest/book.html](https://benlauwens.github.io/ThinkJulia.jl/latest/book.html)

Introduction to Julia - By Jane Herriman
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYW2J2WWkj8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYW2J2WWkj8)

Quick view of Julia in one program:
[https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/julia/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/julia/)

Working with data using Julia -
[https://www.analyticsvidhya.com/blog/2017/10/comprehensive-t...](https://www.analyticsvidhya.com/blog/2017/10/comprehensive-
tutorial-learn-data-science-julia-from-scratch/)

Rest of Julia tutorials in one-place:
[https://julialang.org/learning/](https://julialang.org/learning/)

